
How to Spot a Narcissist (Trump) - porjo
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/139910704581/how-to-spot-a-narcissist-trump-persuasion-series
======
alexashka
There's something about assuming the position of the reader and talking down
to him/her that smacks of frustration with humanity, coupled with the feeling
that being patronizing is acceptable.

Complaining about dumb people is so understandable and yet so not productive.
That's why it is usually left up to friends and family. You vent to your peers
but present well reasoned arguments and suggestions to the masses, once you
have calmed down and come up with a potential solution.

Without a solution - you're just another complainer, lord knows we have enough
of those, myself included :)

------
ank_the_elder
> "[...] Narcissists also lack empathy. That’s Trump all over. He has no
> empathy whatsoever. Sure, he says he loves wounded veterans, underemployed
> Americans, and even the undereducated. But you know all of that is lies."

> "How do you know? Simple! You know because you are far smarter than normal
> people [...]"

Or perhaps you know by having looked at his proposals and listening to what he
has said about people he doesn't need votes from...?

